# DSL 16.000 = 16.000 MBit/s??? Wieso gibt es nur Gbit-LAN an den Mainboards??



## Mazzel-92 (5. Dezember 2009)

Hallo, ich hab mal ein paar Fragen zum Thema Internet:

1. Bedeutet DSL 16.000, dass man eine Verbindung mit 16.000 MBit/s bekommt???
2. Wenn nein, was bedeutet es denn??
3. Wenn ja, warum haben die aktuellen Mainboards gerade mal Gigabit-LAN-Anschlüsse??
4. Ein Gigabit-LAN-Anschluss hat doch eine Übertragungsrate von 1.000 MBit/s (also 1 GBit/s) oder nicht??

Theorie zu 3.: Werden die 16.000 MBit/s vllt "aufgeteilt", sodass z. B. 16 PCs mit GBit-LAN an die Leitung angeschlossen werden können, und diese alle mit voller Übertragungsrate ins Net können???

Ihr könnt auch zu einzelnen Fragen antworten, aber trotzdem bitte ich darum, ausführlich zu antworten und nicht z. B. :"1. Nee!"

Thx schon ma im Voraus an alle

Gruß
Mazzel


----------



## midnight (5. Dezember 2009)

Nanana, da steht 16 mbit/s oder alternativ 16.000 kbit/s. Gigabit-Lan stellt 1.000 mbit/s oder 1.000.000 kbit/s, das sollte doch reichen denk ich (=

Wenn du übrigens DSL bestellen willst: Da steht meist *bis zu *16 mbit/s, ergo erhälst du die nur, wenn du eine "gute" Leitung hast und die Vermittlung nicht zu weit weg steht.

so far


----------



## Imens0 (5. Dezember 2009)

DSL 16.000 bedeutet 16.000kbit/s, das entspricht 16MBit/s. Das heißt dein Gbit LAN Anschluss hat noch etwas Luft nach oben


----------



## Mazzel-92 (5. Dezember 2009)

Achso danke, das konnte ich mir nur nicht so leicht vorstellen, da ich ja selbst mit meinem WLAN-USB-Stick 54MBit/s habe und ich dachte, dann bekomme ich mit LAN garantiert mehr!!!

Gruß
Mazzel


----------



## Low (5. Dezember 2009)

Oder wenn du in NRW wohnst gibts von Unitymedia     


Download bis zu: *122.880 kbit/s*
Upload bis zu: *5.120 kbit/s*



In meiner Region gibts leider von Unitymedia "nur"


Download bis zu: *32.768 kbit/s*
Upload bis zu: *1.024 kbit/s*


----------

